# Moving From the USA - I have some questions



## MissGlobal (Aug 4, 2012)

Now I've researched some companies to do the move and some mail services - but I was wondering if you guys have any that you like that are US based. 

I basically need to ship all of my stuff. Has anyone used any good shipping companies in the US ?

The challenge is I still need to receive my US mail. I also receive paper check ( boo! ) but I do need to receive those too. I can use a scanner from my bank to scan my checks in SA - but I need a way to get my mail to me. 

Thoughts?


----------



## 2fargone (Jun 14, 2011)

MissGlobal said:


> Now I've researched some companies to do the move and some mail services - but I was wondering if you guys have any that you like that are US based.
> 
> I basically need to ship all of my stuff. Has anyone used any good shipping companies in the US ?
> 
> ...


Hi MissGlobal

I sold everything and bought everything I needed in South Africa when I came. I don't know if it was the smart thing to do, but I was living in NYC at the time in an apartment. I just thought new country I will start over. I came with 3 suitcases. 

Maybe someone else has moved from the USA and came advise on a shipping company.

I have all my mail shipped to may parents address. They open it and anything important they scan or if need by they will ship here. Is there any family or friends that could do this for you?


----------

